# HTML-Seite erkennt JS-File im Ordner nicht



## dh (21. Mrz 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Meine HTML-Seite enthält etlichen Javascript-Code. U.A. verweise ich auch auf JS-Files, in denen ich verschiedene Funktionen gespeichert habe.
Die HTML-Seite und diese Funktionen-Files sind im selben Ordner auf meiner Disk gespeichert. Den Verweis mache ich bspw. mit folgendem Code:
        <script type='text/javascript' src='de.js'></script>
Wenn ich die HTML-Seite benutze, wird das genannte File de.js NICHT gefunden, obwohl es sich im selben Ordner wie HTML befindet.
Ich arbeite mit VisualStudio2019, VB.net, und lade die HTML-Seite in das entsprechende WebBrowserControl.
Woran kann es liegen, dass das File de.js nicht 'gefunden' wird?

Grüße- Dietrich


----------



## kneitzel (21. Mrz 2020)

Also erst einmal: Hier geht es um Java - JavaScript ist nicht Java!

Dann solltest Du erst einmal prüfen, ob Du das html File und das Script korrekt sind. Dazu kannst Du es z.B. in Chrome öffnen und mit den Entwicklertools schauen, ob alles richtig ist.

Wenn das alles richtig ist, dann liegt es vermutlich an Deiner VB.Net Applikation. Und da bist Du hier im Forum dann ganz falsch. Da wäre aber wichtig, was Du überhaupt gemacht hast. Was für eine Applikation hast Du denn geschrieben? Windows Forms? WPF? Die haben unterschiedliche Controls....

Das Windows Forms Control nimmt die Eigenschaften vom Internet Explorer. Ist im Internet Explorer das Ausführen von JavaScript aktiviert?

Das aber nur als Anregungen - hier im Forum scheinst Du aber falsch zu sein ....


----------



## krgewb (21. Mrz 2020)

dh hat gesagt.:


> de.js NICHT gefunden


Wenn du eine Methode verwendest, wird in allen per script-Tag deklarierten js-Dateien nach einer Methode gesucht, die so heißt. Die Fehlermeldung wird also nicht sagen, dass de.js nicht gefunden wurde.


----------



## dh (21. Mrz 2020)

OK, danke, da bin ich wohl wirklich hier falsch. Aber bitte: Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wo ich ein Javascript-Forum finde?


----------



## krgewb (21. Mrz 2020)

Es gibt bei uns ein Unterforum "Für Verirrte"





						Angular, React, JQuery - Fragen zu JavaScript
					

Java ist nicht JavaScript - Forum für Angular, Typescript, React und JQuery



					www.java-forum.org


----------

